# Bad experiences



## Jeskabel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello all,  

I am a newbie but thought I would dive straight on in here- apologies if this exists elsewhere but I couldn't find it!

I have made some "soft" enquiries about pumps to the few Drs I see and all have sort of pulled a face and harrumphed.  I understand (and accept) that pumps can be a learning curve, which do seem to scare the medical profession... 

But, since I live in REAL LIFE, I am interested to know if any pump users have HATED the experience? 

Or is it just awesome?!

Thanks


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Doctors are probably pulling faces because they think getting funding may be a impossible task, at least locally......

There must be some that hated the experience, but not many. The ones that did were probably no where near ready to embark on the journey......

I don't pump though......(hopefully before Crimbo...)......


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeskabel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a newbie but thought I would dive straight on in here- apologies if this exists elsewhere but I couldn't find it!
> 
> ...



Hi Jeskabel, welcome to the forum  I think that the experience of our members is that you would have a real fight on your hands if you tried to take their pumps away! It's an expensive business though, which is usually the main reason why people are 'put off'. I would suggest having a look at 

http://www.input.me.uk/

Or as you are in Scotland:

http://www.ipagscotland.org/diabetes.html

They will provide you with the information you really need to know about pumps!


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeskabel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a newbie but thought I would dive straight on in here- apologies if this exists elsewhere but I couldn't find it!
> 
> ...



I love my pump. I remember when the idea was first mentioned to me I didn't know anything about pumps and it seemed like a bad thing: like the doctor was saying my diabetes was unmanageable so I needed something extreme. However shortly afterwards I found an Australian diabetes forum and nearly everyone seemed to have a pump and love it. Over time I came to seeing a pump as a lifeline, and when I finally got it, it didn't disappoint.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 10, 2012)

There was an expectant woman who was a member a while back who had been given a pump to improve levels during pregnancy and couldn't wait to give it back. 

I spent a couple of years fairly firmly pump-averse before I gave it a go. I've been on it a year, and there are still weeks when I could seriously consider going back to MDI, but on balance I would fight to keep Artoo and I think the improvements in dose accuracy and basal tweakability outweigh the slightly flaky delivery method of tube (which can get bubbles that leave you without basal for hours) and cannula (which can kink)

The vast majority do seem to love their pump experience, but there are those who can't get on with it.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 10, 2012)

Get one that doesn't do that, Mike LOL

I have had air in me piping causing complete lack of delivery - once - and caused entirely by user error shortly after getting the thing.

Not had a cannula kink yet, it's a complete mystery to me how that can possibly happen TBH.  But there again mine has a very 'robust' inserter which brooks no argument from whatever it's shooting itself through!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 10, 2012)

That's just it TW. The cannulas are straight when they go in... (they have a needle running through them!) but some time during use I've had several that kink and report 'no delivery'. No problems since I switched to angled sets, but it's only been a few weeks. Fingers crossed that will have fixed it though!

I caught bubbles in tubing this morning - everything flicked and jiggled well and truly when I filled the reservoir, but there they were all the same. Drives me nuts!


----------



## bev (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Jeskabel,

Alex (14) uses a pump and has done for three years now - he was diagnosed four years ago. For the first six weeks we both would have happily thrown it in the bin! However, once we were properly acquainted with it we both realised what huge differences it made - it is so much more accurate than injections and takes a lot of the 'thinking' out of it by using the 'wizard' - but it also gives Alex a better quality of life in terms of sports - coping with illness - and being pro-active rather than re-active. You would have to fight us both to take it away now. Alex also has the benefit of using a CGM which also has huge benefits - the best one being that it has a 'low suspend' feature that kicks in if levels drop whilst asleep.

I only know two children who didnt get on with it - the first one was using faulty sets (not knowingly) and levels were constantly high and the team werent the best so didnt pick up on it. The second child only had it for one night and the (same useless team) all went on holiday and left mum to deal with it and the child ended up in hospital with high levels - not because of a faulty pump - the team had got the basals wrong and mum wasnt confident enough to change them - now the child really dislikes pumps!Bev


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Oct 11, 2012)

I love my pump compared to MDI!

Better control is the main gain, but there are many more advantages to my opinion. Ease of use, tweaking basals levels (this is amazing), easier control when exercising, the wizard is brilliant. I love that I just have to press a few buttons when eating, not grabbing a pen and fiddling about with needles and finding some available skin to jab it in.

I've never had problems with the tubing kinking, it seems pretty invinsible stuff! And I've never noticed bubbles causing me any blips, I do see them (appear form nowhere) in my cartridge occasionaly but they tend to be very small and stick to the sides.

Overall I would reccommend pumps to any type 1's!!


----------



## Jeskabel (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks all!  They do sound great.  To be honest, I think what I would really like is a BG meter attached to me.  BGs are way more annoying than the odd self stab of a needle


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, funny you should say that, with my pump (medtronic veo) you can connect to a CGM (continuous glucose monitor), these are very expensive so your PCT probably won't provide them all the time, but when I first started on the pump I had them on regularly, or if your having problems they often use them and I have them on regularly now I'm pregnant.

Another positive to having a pump!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeskabel said:


> Thanks all!  They do sound great.  To be honest, I think what I would really like is a BG meter attached to me.  BGs are way more annoying than the odd self stab of a needle



I have a friend (a young male doctor, active in outdoor activites etc, brought up in UK, who coped admirably on bimodal insulin on expedition to Greenland in his late teens in 1990s, just a couple of years after dignosis, and has lived in USA, UK, and Bermuda) who had (perhaps still has) continuous glucose montioring - he reckons that it far more valuble to dealing with his type 1 diabetes than an insulin pump, which he hasn't got - at least not the last time we spoke about it, at least 3 years ago, as there are far more interesting things (to us at least) that we prefer to "talk" (email / FB / rare phone call) about eg Olympic Games Maker roles.

Given the high costs of both machines and staff time for education, I can understand why clinics are so keen to establish that anyone considered for a pump really needs it and will use it correctly / appropriately to improve their control of their condition. Personally, no clinic staf have ever asked me about a pump, nor have I asked, probably because MDI suits me OK, and I get reasonable HbA1c results.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

We have had problems with some sets kinking, so changed the sets ( edit : from the teflon 90 degree ones to the steel ones as well as some angled ones for the lean areas ) and now not a problem.

We do still get occassional air bubbles (i think it may be to do with the little one wearing the pump so close to her body through the day - the change in temp - as I have tried the "de-gassing" malarky and all sorts. The resevoir goes in clear then a day or so on "where the heck did that come from? - grrrr!)

Mind, despite these issues, the pump has been fab. I really don't know how we would manage things on injections.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 11, 2012)

Copepod said:


> who had (perhaps still has) continuous glucose montioring - he reckons that it far more valuble to dealing with his type 1 diabetes than an insulin pump, which he hasn't got - at least not the last time we spoke about it, at least 3 years ago...



I think there's a *lot* of truth in that. Before I came round to the idea of a pump I was pretty confident that CGM would be a more effective piece of tech for me, though it is still not technology appraised by NICE so securing funding in the UK is extremely tricky.

I'm coming up to a year now and will be interested to compare and contrast a year's results on a mega spreadsheet to see what effect the pump has had on my BGs under various criteria. I did the exercise a few months in and the results were promising but if I'm honest, not actually as good as I'd hoped.

I've an HbA1c coming up too which will be another good marker (first two were slightly up on my last pre-pump A1c).


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2012)

Just to be on the possitive side !  1. love pump 2. No bubbles(after 3yrs plus) & i was woundering what would happen if tube got snnagged in something. I tried to snap an old one.   Arrnie S couldnt snap one


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2012)

If you snag well enough and yank VERY hard it is possible to rip the entire cannula out .....  

But the sticky on mine is exceptionally, err sticky, and I cannot possibly recommend trying it, even if you are changing the set anyway!  LOL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup... I don't know what they make that sticky out of but it's enough to withstand an occasional 'pump bungee' in my experience


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 12, 2012)

i've always hated the idea of a pump, it may make things easier but being a female 18year old who likes to go out, i'd have to find a place for the pump and the fact i wear a dress for work i don't really want addition things to my underwear and especially being in a new relationship aswell, i never understand how pumps and sex work at all. sorry to be so straight forward but it has always confused me!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Just to be on the possitive side !  1. love pump 2. No bubbles(after 3yrs plus) & i was woundering what would happen if tube got snnagged in something. I tried to snap an old one.   Arrnie S couldnt snap one



I always use a piece a mefix tape over my cannula just to be double safe. So if caught it doesn't hurt and B it doesn't get pulled out.
Only time it has ever come out was when I hadn't got it taped and it was the only time ever I had caught it. Tshirt was untucked and caught tubing on a gate hook whist handling sheep. So my fault.



Estellaa said:


> i've always hated the idea of a pump, it may make things easier but being a female 18year old who likes to go out, i'd have to find a place for the pump and the fact i wear a dress for work i don't really want addition things to my underwear and especially being in a new relationship aswell, i never understand how pumps and sex work at all. sorry to be so straight forward but it has always confused me!



There are pumps with hand sets so you can have pump tucked away and never have to take it out whist at work. Bedtime fun you can disconnect your pump with no problems.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 13, 2012)

*pump*

I love my accu chek combo. The handset is blood tester as well as remote for pump. I would never let them take it away from me because it is so good.


----------



## Heb (Nov 3, 2012)

I struggle to get the bubbles out of my reservoir before it even goes back into the pump.  I also get bubbles in the tubing.  You mentioned to switching to anguled sets.  What are these please and do you reccommend them? (I constantly speak to my diabetic specialists about receivng updates on new pump equipment/accessories as, other wise, we do not hear about them.  It seems that once you are using the pump and your HBA1c is good, you are left to your own devices.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 3, 2012)

Heb said:


> I struggle to get the bubbles out of my reservoir before it even goes back into the pump.  I also get bubbles in the tubing.  You mentioned to switching to anguled sets.  What are these please and do you reccommend them? (I constantly speak to my diabetic specialists about receivng updates on new pump equipment/accessories as, other wise, we do not hear about them.  It seems that once you are using the pump and your HBA1c is good, you are left to your own devices.



Hi Heb,
          how are you filling your cartridge?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi mike because I have been having problems a diabetes doctor in June of this year suggested a pump might be a goodoption for me. I was quite surprised by this. I have an appointment on friday 9th Nov, to see the same doctor with my BS results,which I know are not going to be, well, favourable. So I'm sure he will probably mention it again. I will do whatever is best for my diabetes, but a pump does scare me, will it help, am I doing it correctly, having something attached to your body etc, maybe I'm just to long in the tooth for a pump? but I do know there would be lots and lots of introductions, advice and support regarding a pump,my GP did say its not for everyone and no one would be forced. Its all very daunting to me. Best wishes CW


----------

